# نكت للمخطوبين والمتزوجين ........ اي خدمة



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*مرة
**واحد ماشى مع خطيبته وآخر انسجام فقالها "عارفة إيه هو الحب وإيه هوالجواز؟"
قالته "لا" قالها: "الحب** زى النجوم الجميلة اللي في السماء" 
قالت له "طب والجواز؟" قالها:"دي البلاعة اللي وإحنا بنبص على النجوم بنقع فيها.." 


واحد نشر في إعلانات مبوبة :مطلوب زوجة!!! تاني يوم جاله 100 جواب فيهم نفس الرد: تاخد بتاعتي؟؟



مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها "إهدى حبيبى كدة وأرجع زى زمان"، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية



واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ... راحت
الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية ؟؟ الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى
إنقعى الرز



مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها 
"هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟" 




**مرة واحدقال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأةفى عيد جوازنا" صاحبه قالوا
"هتعمل إيه؟" قالوا "هوديها الصين" قالوا "يا راجل فى عيدجوازكوا العاشر
توديها الصين، أومال فى عيد جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين هتعمل ايه؟" فقالوا 
"هروح اخدها" 


مرة اتنين لسة متجوزين جديد وخرجين ومشين على الكورنيش الزوج:شايفة القمر يا قمر........ الزوجة :شايف النيل يا منيل


مرة واحد مسطول رجع البيت وقعد يخبط على مراته ويقول "افتحي ياولية" فلما
اتأخرت عليه راح ضرب صفيح الزبالة اللي قدام البيت برجله راحت خبطة في
الحيطة ورجعت عورت رجليه، راح خبط تاني وقال "افتحي ياولية" فلما اتأخرت
راح خبط الصفيحة تاني راحت رجعت وعورته في بطنة، كرر الموضوع تاني وضرب
الصفيحة فطارت ووقعت على دماغة عورته فنادى على مراته قالها "افتحي ياولية
الصفيحة هتموتني.." 
*​*
*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ثانكس روزى حلوين
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (16 فبراير 2010)

مرة واحد مسطول رجع البيت وقعد يخبط على مراته ويقول "افتحي ياولية" فلما
اتأخرت عليه راح ضرب صفيح الزبالة اللي قدام البيت برجله راحت خبطة في
الحيطة ورجعت عورت رجليه، راح خبط تاني وقال "افتحي ياولية" فلما اتأخرت
راح خبط الصفيحة تاني راحت رجعت وعورته في بطنة، كرر الموضوع تاني وضرب
الصفيحة فطارت ووقعت على دماغة عورته فنادى على مراته قالها "افتحي ياولية
الصفيحة هتموتني.." 
حلوه النكته دي ياروزي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا ميلو يا عسل*

*نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههه*

*هي عاجبتني برضه اوي ههههههه*

*نورت يا روماني بمرورك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## geegoo (16 فبراير 2010)

*جامدة أوي نكتة الصفيحة .....
و المجموعة كلها لذيذة ...
شكرا روزي ...*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا جميل*

*نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*
مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنا" قالها 
"هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟" 

*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلهم حلوين يا روزي

بس اخترت بتاع الكوابيس

موتتني 

ههههههههههههههههه*
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*بعد الشر عليك يا جميل*

*نورت بمرورك العسل ده*​


----------



## نونوس14 (16 فبراير 2010)

*مرة واحدقال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأةفى عيد جوازنا" صاحبه قالوا
"هتعمل إيه؟" قالوا "هوديها الصين" قالوا "يا راجل فى عيدجوازكوا العاشر
توديها الصين، أومال فى عيد جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين هتعمل ايه؟" فقالوا 
"هروح اخدها *

*كلهم جاااااااااااامدين *
*بس دى عجبتنى اوى *
*ميرسى يا روزى*


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا حبي علي مرورك*

*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------

